# Congratulations to our winners!



## Sonnie

:fireworks2: *tonyvdb* wins the *AVFoundry VideoEQ Pro* :fireworks2:
(See our review here.)











:fireworks1:*southworth* wins the *DVDO iScan Duo *:fireworks1:
(See our review here.)









​


----------



## Mike P.

Congrats to both winners!


----------



## Dwight Angus

Congratulations Tony. Enjoy


----------



## tonyvdb

Thanks guys, This is going to be interesting 
I will be shipping it to a friend in Denver so I am just waiting to get his correct address as it cant be shipped directly to me here in Canada.

Once again the Home Theater Shack is the best forum on the planet


----------



## mechman

Congratulations!


----------



## Dale Rasco

Congratulations guys!


----------



## gorb

Congrats


----------



## kadijk

Congrats guys. Thanks again to HTS for a great draw


----------



## AVoldMan

tonyvdb said:


> ... This is going to be interesting


I hope we are going to get a little review and your opinions on experiences with and the value of this product!

I have been following it's development. Tom Huffman is very knowledgable and very down to earth with his excellent responses to questions from us neophytes.


----------



## Binary

Aww shucks! i really wanted the video processor.  Congrats. Better luck to me next time!


----------



## tonyvdb

AVoldMan said:


> I hope we are going to get a little review and your opinions on experiences with and the value of this product!
> 
> I have been following it's development. Tom Huffman is very knowledgable and very down to earth with his excellent responses to questions from to us neophytes.


Yes, I will do a nice review of it. Looking forward to what it offers.


----------



## sub_crazy

Congrats on the win!


----------



## southworth

Thanks Guys!

I'm looking forward to what this baby will do once it's integrated into my system. :thankyou::thankyou::thankyou:


----------



## TypeA

Congrats guys


----------



## vann_d

tonyvdb said:


> Thanks guys, This is going to be interesting
> I will be shipping it to a friend in Denver so I am just waiting to get his correct address as it cant be shipped directly to me here in Canada.
> 
> Once again the Home Theater Shack is the best forum on the planet


Congrats, you deserve it for your contribution to the forums!

Personally, I was hoping for the DVDO so I'm a little sad. I did win an OPPO BD-80 so I have nothing to complain about :clap:


----------



## engtaz

Congrats


----------



## robbo266317

Congratulations. :clap:


----------



## Owen Bartley

Congrats guys, enjoy the new toys!


----------

